

Come to Startup Fair at Hacker Dojo - yangtheman
http://wiki.hackerdojo.com/StartupFair2010

======
Sukotto
Why put Location: Hacker Dojo, 140B

and not

Location:

    
    
       Hacker Dojo
       140B South Whisman Rd
       Mountain View, CA 94041
       (650) 898-7925
    
    

Maybe with a map: <http://goo.gl/maps/td7H>

Not everyone knows where your office is.

~~~
limedaring
Looks like the address is there now.

------
gqwu
If you look at <http://events.hackerdojo.com/> and
<http://events.hackerdojo.com/event/144002-startup-fair-2010> it says the
event is canceled. Anyone know the current status of the event?

------
catch23
This might be especially valuable for startups who don't currently live in the
valley.

------
lpm
It's going to be epic! We have Dave McClure AND Ron Conway! WOOT!

